# Current work in progress



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been working on this the last few days, a little each day.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really really like how this turning out! Great job so far.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Finished Lighthouse*

I just finished the lighthouse at sunset picture. I made this very colorful, probably a lot more colorful than anything in real life, especially the water but heck I love color, lots of color, so I took some artistic license with the color.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! Great job Terry! They ONLY thing I would suggest is to add value shifts to your buildings. As it stands there are no shadows on them. The rocks are wonderful..the water and sky are wonderful. The buildings look flat and 2 dimensional in comparison and it's only because of the lack of shadows on them. 

I am very impressed. Your rocks are striking. It's a fantastic painting!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I do have value shifts on the buildings where they should be in shadow but probably not dark enough. I'm not sure if it's because of the lighting of the photo, you know it could be the reflection of the flash that they look lighter. When I look at the painting I can see the distinct differences. I'm terrible with taking pictures and use a very cheap camera. But then it's true that I have a hesitation holding me back when putting in shadows because I know I can always make something darker but making something lighter is not easy. So I'm really undecided of whether or not I want to fix it. I might just leave it and try the picture again with darker values on the buildings shadows in the next one. I enjoyed doing this picture and would enjoy doing it again, maybe this time with a blue sky as in day time with some rougher water like waves against the rocks.

Thanks for your critique Chanda, I value your opinion and advice. And thanks for the compliment, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the strong colors you used for the sunset sky. I would also paint some of that sky color into the water.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Liz


----------

